# How Many CC's of Banamine



## Jill (Feb 5, 2006)

I just got a call from a friend feeding for another friend, and a mini has colic. She can't get ahold of the barn owner, who's not the owner of the mini and don't know how to get ahold of him.

Anyone know how many CC's of banamine to give a colic mini weight about 275 pounds?

I know, best idea is call the vet, and hopefully that is what will happen, but just in case not. My husband just ran over there with a syringe since one was not found at the barn.


----------



## wwminis (Feb 5, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]Jill,[/SIZE]

I'm no vet, but the rule of thumb is 1cc for every 100 pounds of body weight!

Bill


----------



## chandab (Feb 5, 2006)

Jill said:


> I just got a call from a friend feeding for another friend, and a mini has colic. She can't get ahold of the barn owner, who's not the owner of the mini and don't know how to get ahold of him.
> 
> Anyone know how many CC's of banamine to give a colic mini weight about 275 pounds?
> 
> I know, best idea is call the vet, and hopefully that is what will happen, but just in case not. My husband just ran over there with a syringe since one was not found at the barn.


Jill,

Have a print out from a previous discussion of banamine and it says 1cc/100#BW (the discussion involved giving the liquid banamine orally, so I don't know if it's the same for injection). Hope this helps.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2006)

We just had our mare colic yesterday. The vet advised 1- 1.5 cc (Tina is close to 300lbs).

I personally will give more if that doesn't work, but would rather get them comfortable not knocked out. It's like any meds too much isn't good and you can give more if need be.


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks!!! We got it nearly right. H gave him 2.5cc's and I'm guessing that he weighs 275, but he's underweight to look at so maybe he is about 250. I hope that my friend can get ahold of the barn owner or goes on and calls the vet. H said he is trying to poop and can't, and trying to roll. My friend said if the banamine doesn't help she's calling the vet but we know the banamine will make him FEEL better, but that's not the same as being better.

The scary thing to me is when I asked her "who is it", she said Spirit (my silver appy mare). Well, I brought Spirit home last weekend, so I know she's safe and not colic.


----------



## Dream (Feb 5, 2006)

People please don't keep giving more Banamine until it works! It DOES NOT cure colic, it masks pain. If the normal dose (and I would only give a half dose) then there could be a more serious problem going on. Have the vet out!


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2006)

Dream said:


> People please don't keep giving more Banamine until it works! It DOES NOT cure colic, it masks pain. If the normal dose (and I would only give a half dose) then there could be a more serious problem going on. Have the vet out!


I agree with you, Michelle. Just not in a position to call the shots, only to try and "help". I hope the vet will be called. There is no doubt about what would be happening if this was one of my horses.


----------



## Dream (Feb 5, 2006)

I know Jill and it must be very frustrating for you. I also know what would be happening if it were one of your horses. Hopefully this is just a gas colic and he will be fine. Keep us posted.


----------



## Sue_C. (Feb 5, 2006)

> My friend said if the banamine doesn't help she's calling the vet but we know the banamine will make him FEEL better, but that's not the same as being better


Right...and this is the reason my Vet will not sell Banamine...he insists on seeing the horse before it is 'doctored".



> People please don't keep giving more Banamine until it works! It DOES NOT cure colic, it masks pain. If the normal dose (and I would only give a half dose) then there could be a more serious problem going on. Have the vet out!


There have been horses who have died, because the symptoms left after banamine was administered. The well-meaning folks thought "Whew...he/she's all better now"...and leave.

If I suspect colic of any kind, I walk the horse, and listen for gut sounds etc... I stop intermitently and see whether the horse is feeling better, as sometimes a good poop, or passing of gas is all they need. If they still act colicy, especially if they are wanting to 'drop-n-roll", the vet is called. HE can administer the drugs, I don't, not in a case of colic, when I don't know the cause. I have had two impactions in horses, which required surgery. Had I simply given banamine, both would have died, because the symptoms would have "gone away"...until it was too late.

Just another take on the situation, and what effects self-administering drugs can have.


----------



## wildoak (Feb 5, 2006)

Very true that Banamine does mask symptoms. In case of colic, I do generally give banamine at less than a full dose to ease discomfort. I also call the vet and put them on standby - they usually tell me to go ahead with the banamine. Sometimes that's all it takes, more often not - but I never assume they are okay.



> I have had two impactions in horses, which required surgery. Had I simply given banamine, both would have died, because the symptoms would have "gone away"...until it was too late.


Colic varies from horse to horse and from one colic to another of course, but the really serious colics I've had for the most part were beyond what banamine could cover up. I have a chronically colicky mare however who will come right around with banamine....for a few hours, so with her we give it for comfort, and head to the vet for treatment.

Hope this one resolves, colic is no fun under any circumstances.

Jan


----------



## runamuk (Feb 5, 2006)

bANAMINE DOESN'T JUST MASK PAIN IT CAN ALTER OTHER IMPORTANT VITAL SIGNS ....my vet always asks if pain meds have been tried and if so which ones.......if I call and he cannot come right away and the animal is very painful he will suggest bute or banamine but prefers to see an animal that has not been medicated......other signs that might disappear only to return would be fever.....all are important when trying to determine cause of discomfort..........


----------

